
A Learning Path for Newbies in WordPress Development - ihtishamzahoor
https://github.com/ihtishamzahoor/wordpress-learning-path
======
ihtishamzahoor
I have designed a step-by-step guide as a learning path for newbies in
WordPress development and shared it on GitHub.

I have also included this step-by-step illustrated guide on my freeCodeCamp
article on following URL:

[https://medium.com/@ihtishamzahoor/learning-path-for-
newbies...](https://medium.com/@ihtishamzahoor/learning-path-for-newbies-in-
wordpress-development-a283981adf53)

It would be a privilege for me if you guys could have a look and help me
improve it, even collaborate with it on GitHub.

Thank you! #Peace

